# Poe- inspired theme ideas



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Sublime Nightmare ,

Not sure if you are only looking for Raven ideas or not , but just in case , here are couple of ideas for your Poe theme . You could do the beating heart under the floorboards , maybe put a speaker/mp3 player inside a clothes hamper in the bathroom with a pulsing red light , for Telltale Heart . Make a fake wall with skeleton arm breaking through for the Cask of Amontillado (pic below is an effect I did that might work for your theme . Replace the wood slats with fake bricks) .

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...photo-album-completed-hallway-coming-soon.jpg


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh that's great. Love your ideas. Thanks!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

For a Raven theme, I would go with a very stark black and white theme. I would try to keep everything as "antique" looking as possible. My first stops would probably be Cragslist and local yardsales for candleholders and other accessories that could easily be painted black or a dark metal color to match the theme. Party stores usually have some good looking stuff in black around Halloween, and Pottery Barn always has some elegant-yet-creepy items in their seasonal stuff when it comes out (espescially punch bowls and utensils). I would also scatter some black feathers into the table decor and in arrangements made with black and white sticks.
I would also look at some hunting-supply stores online to see if you can find the crow decoys that have built in electronic calls. If you can't find this, I would get a digital download recording of a crow call and hide a player near a feathered crow from a craft shop. Place this on a bust (available at Halloween stores and sometimes Target) in a focal area.
If you have a large blank wall, you might consider doing a simple shadow projection of a raven on it. This can be done with a regular flashlight and a cut-out of a crow. 
Finally, I would stay away from anything bloody or gory for the most part. Theundeadofnight's idea for the beating heart in the floorboards is great, so a little blood in that area would help the theme, but otherwise, Poe used suspense and cerebral terror morose than the actual description of blood and gore, so too much will detract from what you're trying to accomplish. 
Hope this helps. Most of all, have fun with it, think about the character you want to project with your staging, and go with what makes you happy. Enjoy.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I was going with black and white and we don't do Gore because it's a family party with some small kids. I like the beating heart and I didn't even think about the crow calls. Great ideas. Please keep them coming. If anybody has pictures that would be awesome, too.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure if you already foolow me or I you, but here is my pinterest account for you to look thru- there might be alot of ideas there...http://pinterest.com/mrsfluffsies/halloween-ideas/


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Being from Richmond; I'm sure you have already seen the Poe Museum. You can always pull some ideas from the way it is decorated and use them in your party decor. Things like large portraits (that you can sometimes find in thrift shops if you're luck or buy similar poster prints on Ebay) would also help set the mood. You can find many famous authors' and artists' portraits in prints for a fairly cheep price I'll link this to one example I found. The gift shop at the museum also has some of his famous poems (including The Raven) printed to look like handwriting on parchment paper. They would make excellent favors or inclusions in your party invitations.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great idea for a theam I picked up 10 decoy ravens last Halloween they are awesome you might look on ebay for some

mine are like these 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CARRY-LITE-...353?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2327707b31


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. I did pick up a bunch of the dollar tree crows last year, but I like those decoys.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I did pick up a bunch of the dollar tree crows last year, but I like those decoys.


ya they are big we attached a few to the gutter so they were looking down along with some black vine stuff i got to wrap the gutter in gave it a creepy feel for sure not sure how many times i look out and thought hole crap oh that is the decoy LOL


----------



## SaraB! (Jul 11, 2012)

Gaaaah I just posted a thread about a Poe party- stupid stupid HF search didn't show me your post! Maybe it's a conspiracy. I don't have many suggestions yet, but I do have a Pinterest board! we should be pinterest buddies. I'm Sara B over there, my pic is me hugging a giant punkin, if you want to follow me. 

We're planning on doing each room up as a different story, which hopefully will work out... 

Anyway, I was gonna delete my thread and combine it with yours, buuuut I can't figure out how to delete it for the life of me (new here dur hur) so I'll link back here and share anything I get that's cool.

**EDIT** 
Or I could just not be a total dunce and give you the link to my board. http://pinterest.com/sjbaxter85/halloween-2013/
I blame the Sudafed. Ugh.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Cool, thanks. I like that we're both doing this theme and I def don't mind sharing my thread with you. It means more brainsrorming and ideas. Hopefully we can help each other.

Oh and here's my pintrest link :
http://pinterest.com/titus2002/a-raven-halloween/

I looked at yours, too. We'll have to keep the creative juices flowing!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Here is the thread when I did a Poe theme: http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/105406-poe-themed-party.html

and some pics from the party. I had an apothecary area set up. Very Victorian setting. Let me see if I can find some more pics on how I decorated. I remember burning abstinthe candles, etc.

Addition, found a few more pics. I remember using lots of creepy cloth and lace that I made look old and dingy, bought very cheap at Good Will. I got my ravens at Dollar Tree but if you are having this party soon you couldn't get them there. They always have them at Halloween season. Maybe you can grab an idea or two. If not hope you have an awesome party, it's a great theme!


----------



## SaraB! (Jul 11, 2012)

Rad, thanks SublimeNightmare! Followed you back 

Peeweepinson- that looks so awesome! I love the table with the old typewriter and the slate!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I realize your talking about Edgar Allen Poe author and poet. However, when you mention "Poe" it reminded me of Zelda.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

What is Zelda?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just posted a few ideas that I really like (might even get me to do a Poe party one year) under SaraB's thread for a pendulum axe in a closet, a Never More grandfather clock and a Scavenger Hunt idea. She didn't link to her thread here on HF so figured we needed a handy link to go back and forth between the two Poe Party Threads. I really like some of the decorating ideas you guys have brought to this thread. They would make for a really memorable party.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hey party city has some raven cups thought you might like 
http://www.partycity.com/product/be+afraid+cups+18ct.do


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Those are nice cups Saki. Thanks for the link.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I had this pinned on one of my boards on pinterest-kind of black and white theme


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I didn't do this theme last year, but I will be doing it this year. So, I thought I would revive this thread. I also went and searched for other Poe related threads and copied them to my first post. I'm focusing on raven decor, black and white with splashes of red. I'm going to do the tell tale heart under our deck boards and I have my invitations set. Here's the picture from BHG that I will be replicating. I will be putting the invitation _inside_ the rotten eggs. The guess will have to break the egg open to get to it. I'm also going to fill the box with moss. I bought the ravens at Dollar Tree, now I just need to find a bunch of inexpensive boxes! Maybe easier said than done.








For the kids, we're doing a lot of games, not necessarily Poe themed, but some will be of Victorian origin such as a spinning wheel game and bobbing for apples. I really wish I could find one of those old typewriters I see people posting pictures of!

Still needing fresh ideas, which is why I'm posting. Any additional help would be great.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's a link to our Nevemore Party last year. Sorry that the decor pictures are mixed in with the party guests.

http://s224.photobucket.com/user/kimb1023/library/Nevermore


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is my most favorite Halloween theme. I usually post on all of the Poe threads but here is my pinterest link anyway. I just posted a few ideas on the any thoughts for Poe themed Party thread. I also posted some pics of my Poe themed party.

http://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast/edgar-allan-poe/


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My 3 newest things for my Poe collection. 

My ornaments are from Etsy. I'm doing a black and silver Poe inspired tree. 

My raven tree is resin $14.99 at TJ Maxx

And my ghost writing book from Spirit. It's $34.99 originally and I used a 25% coupon. The book isn't technically Poe but I figure it's a literature piece.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok, now that I have decor down, I need some game names that are Poe inspired. I have the Tell Tale Heart Toss, the Black Cat punch board, but what else? The ages are from 10-13 years. Please help!!


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

put the beak on the raven


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

This is the placemat I purchased a couple of years ago. Unfortunately, I could only find two of them. They might work in a table scape or on the bottom of a wooden tray. Sublime Nightmare, if you would like these, I would be willing to send them to you.


----------

